# 10/22 Takedown Project.



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Started with the basic 10/22 takedown, I wanted this version as I hope that Iowa passes legislation allowing use of suppressors and having a pre-threaded barrel is a nice little option. I will probably take off the current device and just cap it with a thread protectors










First thing to go was the stock. I have several kids and wanted something that I could adjust to each kid as time goes by for correct LOP.

I found a vendor that was offering the Magpul Hunter stock modified to work for the takedown model and ordered one up.




























Along with that I replaced the trigger module with the Ruger BX trigger module which for the cost was great for not needing anything along the lines of a Volquarsten etc.

I did however order a Volquarsten enhanced bolt handle and bolt catch.

Those two mods really simplified things.



















The bolt handle clears the optic (Vortex SPARC II) and the bolt catch is sooooo much easier. It allows for the latch to release with a pull of the handle instead of monkeying with latch.

Overall I'm really happy with the finished product. The parts were super easy to replace and Brownells had everything I needed along with a handy little book that covered detailed teardown and repair.

So far the optic has kept zero after several trips in and out of the bag.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I find it interesting that you mounted the sight on the receiver, rather than on the barrel.
Were it me, I would worry that disassembling and reassembling the rifle would change the zero (even if only subtly), if the sight were not on the barrel.

Your experience seems to have been different.
I am surprised.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I find it interesting that you mounted the sight on the receiver, rather than on the barrel.
> Were it me, I would worry that disassembling and reassembling the rifle would change the zero (even if only subtly), if the sight were not on the barrel.
> 
> Your experience seems to have been different.
> I am surprised.


That's the way the make it. Mount on the receiver.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice work! I'm planning on doing something similar this summer when I get my boy's 1st rifle together. Looking at putting a bull barrel 10/22 (target model) into a Magpul Hunter. Keep us updated on your thoughts on the stock... neat mod too for the 10/22 Takedown.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Believe it or not, the Magpul Hunter even after being cut and modified has a cleaner fit than the factory stock.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I find it interesting that you mounted the sight on the receiver, rather than on the barrel.
> Were it me, I would worry that disassembling and reassembling the rifle would change the zero (even if only subtly), if the sight were not on the barrel.
> 
> Your experience seems to have been different.
> I am surprised.


Steve, I was worried about that when I bought my Takedown, too. But I did two things that helped calm my concerns: First, I marked the takedown adjustment ring (removes slack in the system as the parts wear) with a felt-tip marker so I can see if it gets moved during handling (prior to assembly; once assembled, it isn't going to move). Second, I tested the rifle three different times (with different ammo) by shooting a 10-shot group, letting it cool, then firing a second 10-shot group at the same distance on a clean target, but taking the rifle apart and reassembling it after every shot. Each time it shot to the same point-of-impact, and even harder to believe, each time the taken-down-between-every-shot group was a bit tighter than the "normally fired" group.

Which leads me to believe two things: the Ruger Takedown is mechanically more consistent than I, and I need to spend more time practicing my "normal" group-shooting skills.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

VAMarine said:


> Believe it or not, the Magpul Hunter even after being cut and modified has a cleaner fit than the factory stock.


Nice-looking AND functional carbine!

Would you mind posting the source for that modified stock? If you'd rather PM it, that's okay, too. I'm looking for a takedown stock with a little bit straighter and more vertical grip, and that one might do it. I thought I might have to go with a side-folder to get a more vertical grip, but a folding stock on a takedown rifle seems redundant. A telescoping model may still win out, but first I want to see the specs on that modified Magpul stock.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Very nice rig. :smt023

I have that Vortex sight, and I like it a lot. I used it for awhile on my budget-build AR-15, before switching to a 1-4x scope, due to my inability to see a 1" bulls eye at 50 yards. It is a very reasonable alternative to the high dollar red dots. My grandson is using it on his AR-15 and he loves it and can shoot very nicely with it out to a hundred yards, thanks to the correctly sized dot.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> Nice-looking AND functional carbine!
> 
> Would you mind posting the source for that modified stock? If you'd rather PM it, that's okay, too. I'm looking for a takedown stock with a little bit straighter and more vertical grip, and that one might do it. I thought I might have to go with a side-folder to get a more vertical grip, but a folding stock on a takedown rifle seems redundant. A telescoping model may still win out, but first I want to see the specs on that modified Magpul stock.


http://1022td-woodstocks-sales.blogspot.com/?m=1


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

Definitely a cool project.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice setup, good job. I'm Sure there'll be plenty of shooting enjoyment to follow.

How many rounds do those mags hold ? 

:smt1099


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

pic said:


> Nice setup, good job. I'm Sure there'll be plenty of shooting enjoyment to follow.
> 
> How many rounds do those mags hold ?
> 
> :smt1099


They hold 25.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I've been thinking about setting up a similar piece that would be user friendly (kids,wife,myself).

How's the feeding reliability on that piece? 

I'm thinking it would make a formidable defensive piece.

Cheap to shoot (practice) equals ,,,Shot placement (marksmanship)

Don't discount the 22 rim fire, lol. (Seriously)

thanks in advance 
:smt1099


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

So far so good. I had some issues with it running really cold after being on the car over night. The Wilson ultimate lube does not do well in cold temps. Once the gun warmed up it ran really well. I fed it mostly CCI Mini mags and it really liked them.


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

pic said:


> I've been thinking about setting up a similar piece that would be user friendly (kids,wife,myself).
> 
> How's the feeding reliability on that piece?
> 
> ...


What a lot of people don't realize is that while something like a 9mm might make a nice hole, that's generally what it does is pass straight through. A headshot with a 22LR will penetrate the skull, then tumble tuning brains into tepid oatmeal. A body shot might see the 22 bullet go in, hit a bone, then travel 6-8" up or down, causing massive trauma along it's path. The .22 shouldn't be scoffed at. I'm totally going to get a Walther PPK in 22 caliber one of these days for an ankle-holster gun.

Sorry, just throwing my pennies into the discussion. Back to admiring VAMarine's work.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Wyoming_1977 said:


> What a lot of people don't realize is that while something like a 9mm might make a nice hole, that's generally what it does is pass straight through. A headshot with a 22LR will penetrate the skull, then tumble tuning brains into tepid oatmeal. A body shot might see the 22 bullet go in, hit a bone, then travel 6-8" up or down, causing massive trauma along it's path. The .22 shouldn't be scoffed at. I'm totally going to get a Walther PPK in 22 caliber one of these days for an ankle-holster gun.
> 
> Sorry, just throwing my pennies into the discussion. Back to admiring VAMarine's work.


Wanna see the companion gun they goes in the top pocket of the bag?

(Of course you do)


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

VAMarine said:


> Wanna see the companion gun they goes in the top pocket of the bag?
> 
> (Of course you do)


----------

